# how much to build an arena ...



## ldlp111 (20 May 2010)

I just wondered if anyone has built there own arena or had one built for them, if I could be nosey and ask how much it cost you? Also what size it was and type of surface you had etc?

thanks


----------



## ldlp111 (20 May 2010)

*bump* *bump*


----------



## daisybe33 (20 May 2010)

Hi

I have a 20 x 40 arena in with post and rail fencing and just sand and it has cost me £8000ish - I put drains in but the costs were roughly:

£2700 sand
£2400 Hardcore
£1100 fencing
£400 membrane
£1200 labour costs 
£300 drains.

good luck if you are and it really is all about the drainage!

I would have another surface to mix with teh sand but I've run out of money at the moment.


----------



## ldlp111 (20 May 2010)

That's great thanks


----------



## teddyt (20 May 2010)

daisybe33 said:



			Hi

I have a 20 x 40 arena in with post and rail fencing and just sand and it has cost me £8000ish - I put drains in but the costs were roughly:

£2700 sand
£2400 Hardcore
£1100 fencing
£400 membrane
£1200 labour costs 
£300 drains.

good luck if you are and it really is all about the drainage!

I would have another surface to mix with teh sand but I've run out of money at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

 Our drainage alone cost about £3500! We did ours ourselves (20x40)and it cost approx £27k, with silica sand and rubber. From memory the sand alone was over £5k.


----------



## ldlp111 (20 May 2010)

27k?

I found a diy arena kit 40x20 for under £3k i'm pretty sure this doesn't include the surface


----------



## teddyt (20 May 2010)

27k?
		
Click to expand...

 Tell me about it! 


3k wouldnt include labour, hire of machinery, laser levels, etc! Probably just the drainage pipe, membranes, etc?

(oh and the cost of planning permission isnt in the 27k either! That was additional )


----------



## ldlp111 (20 May 2010)

Well we have diggers/ tractors/ OH lol for the labour and machinery

this is diy kit

DIY Arena Kits

To compliment our full construction service we have developed a DIY Arena kit package. Included in the package is a step by step instruction guide to help you along every bit of the way.

We also offer a consultancy service where we can carry out a number of visits to help you build your arena as the professionals would.

Full DIY arena kits available for only £2,550.00 + VAT & Delivery.

      A typical arena kit for a 40m x 20m arena includes:

      Fencing
    * 68 No. 2.10m x 125mm x 75mm Pointed Posts
    * 68 No. 3.60m x 150mm x 38mm Kickboards (2 Boards high)
    * 102 No.3.60m x 87mm x 38mm Rails ( 3 Rail Fence)
    * 1 bag of 100mm Galvanised nails

      All timber is treated with a tanilising agent.

      Drainage
    * 1 No. 100m x 100mm Perforated Land Drainage pipe
    * 1 No. 100m x 80mm Perforated Land Drainage pipe
    * 10 No. Land Drainage Y Junction

      Membranes
    * 2 No. 100m x 4.50m Rolls of Woven Geo-textile Membrane, Black
    * 2 No. 100m x 4.50m Rolls of None Woven Geo-textile Membrane, Gray.
    * 40 No. 3.00m x 50mm x 22mm Counter Rail

      Arena Gate
    * 1 No. 3.60m 5 Bar Wooden Field Gate
    * 2 No. 2.10m x 175mm x 175mm 4 Way Weather Top Gate Posts
    * 1 No. 600mm Galvanised Hinge Set
    * 1 No. Galvanised Spring Catch Set
    * 1 No. 3.60m x 100mm Round Pole

      Quantities calculated to complete a arena to your specified size

 But I also assume it means VAT on top?

Anyway this is just a kind of out loud thought


----------



## onemoretime (20 May 2010)

We did a 20x60 last year.   Sand and rubber.  £3,500 for groundworker who did all the work, he dug the drains, laid the pipes, laid 2 membranes, sand and rubber.  Just had a fencer in to do the 2 rail post and rail with gate. Total £17,200.  Its brilliant, not a puddle in site and came all through last winter when apart from 6 inches of snow you could have ridden on it all the time.


----------



## Umbongo (20 May 2010)

Hoping we can get one soon! We have the land, willing farm workers, machinery etc. But only me and one other person who actually rides on my yard! might not be happening for a while.


----------



## charlimouse (20 May 2010)

I think my 20x40 cost about £16K in total (4 years ago when it was built). I have a sand and chopped up tyre surface.


----------



## teddyt (20 May 2010)

ldlp- yes, thats plus vat. It doesnt include the stone or surface. One of our biggest costs was clean stone for the drainage. Many people use crushed concrete or old builders rubble (much cheaper) but we though that was false economy because sooner or later the powder from it clogs the drains. As daisy said, drainage is key and we didnt see the point in spending 1000s if after a few years it all had to be pulled up for the drains to be sorted.

We had 2 sorts of stone, one to fill in the drainage ditches that had the pipe in and a layer of a few inches and then a blinding layer over the top of that before the 2nd membrane. There is also a huge variation in quality of sand and quality of rubber hence a huge variation in price. Again, we chose better rubber- its washed, which avoids the coating washing off and clogging drains. 

When we started i just thought silica sand was silica sand and rubber was rubber but after spending hours researching we chose not to go for the cheapest options because it wouldnt work out cheaper when 3 or 4 years down the line the school was full of puddles!


----------



## _daisy_ (20 May 2010)

my arena is in the process of being put in  Its costing us roughly £20k. Weve specifically said it must be 20mx40m internal measurements. 
The guy who is putting it in for me offered me 2 types of silica sand (1 worked out twice as expensive as the other due to haulage costs) and then rubber on top. 
Hes just about to complete the base/drains/hardcore and will probably start on putting the membrane down tomorrow ***fingers crossed***


----------



## daisybe33 (25 May 2010)

My aena was quite cheap as there was one there originally but it used to puddle in the corner. The owners took it with them when they left!! I put in more drains and 120 tonne of limestone (£17 a tonne)

I am also within 4 miles of a silica sand quarry and 6 miles of a limestone quarry so the transport costs were minimal.


----------



## goneshowjumping (25 May 2010)

my yard is just finishing ours off, its 80x35 (lovely and big) and i dread to think of the cost...i know the surface was in excess of £30k! its a lovely school and will last for many many years (we hope!) we have just had the surface laid, and cannot wait to ride on it!!
a lot of menage builders websites now have step by step instructions on them on DIY building, might be worth having a look seeing what materials you need then ringing round to see what kind of prices your looking at. good luck with it.


----------



## Selkie (25 May 2010)

My 25 x 40 cost £4k.  One man and a digger with beach sand.  Built with a very slight slope so drains well and has large banks round it.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (25 May 2010)

i built mine in 1997!! cost about 15k then! but the fencing is concreted in, the drainage is superb, and the surface has always ridden well flat and jumping. topped up with rubber in 2005 and still going strong! it is levelled 2 to 3 times a week and is used a lot every day! build it cheaply and it will not last! silica sand varies enormously in price, buy the best you can afford and put in as many drainage channels as you can afford! good menages dont need time to bed in(?never understood that one!) never ride deep and are always a joy to ride in! cheap menages are a nightmare¬!!!! do it on the cheap and you will have to rebuild again and again! always finding someone else to blame along the way! get the foundations and drains right is the best start! the surface (of which there is many) is the next. the fencing if any is up to you, and the maintenance is also up to you (ie leveling regularly, not allowing hoolies on the lunge, or loonatic loose schooling)


----------

